# Fox hunting ban relaxed!!



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

This Government seem to be obsessed with killing wildlife, the hunting with dogs ban has been "relaxed",which means farmers can flush out foxes with dogs then shoot them, that is unless the dogs het the fox first I guess
Evil b------s Cameron!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> This Government seem to be obsessed with killing wildlife, the hunting with dogs ban has been "relaxed",which means farmers can flush out foxes with dogs then shoot them, that is unless the dogs het the fox first I guess
> Evil b------s Cameron!!


Jesus, this makes me seriously cringe.

I have a real soft spot for foxes, I know most people think they are vermin but they are just so beautiful. I wouldn't stroke one but I would do my very best to make sure they are protected.

It's a sad fact our government don't give a damn about wildlife or protecting them either. :frown5:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

well, we have governments to make laws cos people lobby and protest.and then when they feel like it, govt relax it....so, we don't really need a government then, do we? cos money talks.

Its been farcical anyway the anti hunting and the hunters said right at the start it was only temporary.

makes me sick.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Love this word."relaxed"

Can I relax my TV licence or road tax for my car..or even income tax? Whats good for the goose.............

and farmers can flush foxes out with dogs and then shoot them.what a joke!!

small farmers are on the decline in the UK.....so just how many people will get the relaxed law then?

Carte blanche for the bloodthirsty to more openly go about their "sport".

and we are supposed to be civilised.

going backwards.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone got any links to this? I'm beyond incandescent if it's true:mad5:

Please can everyone make sure they 'relax' on voting these morally bankrupt people in for another term


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

They are gorgeous and part of our countryside: however, at my last yard, there was one that kept coming into the stables and trying to get the miniature lambs in spring. Should the farmer have jsut left it to carry on terrorising the newborns and causing miscarriages of the still pregnant ewes?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I can understand perhaps shooting a fox if it has been killing livestock - but I mean a single shot to the head, no dogs involved and the fox won't have felt a thing. 
But chasing after a fox with a pack of dogs for the fun of it is just plain wrong!
I also don't agree with a farmer killing a fox if it hasn't actually done anything. Some may say they won't take the risk, but the fox may have never gone near there.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Has anyone got any links to this? I'm beyond incandescent if it's true:mad5:
> 
> Please can everyone make sure they 'relax' on voting these morally bankrupt people in for another term


im looking for a link to, all im finding on google is they could be relaxing it, or will be :|

Fox hunting ban could be relaxed to allow a pack of hounds to flush out the animals - Mirror Online

*insert a swear word and angry faces*


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> This Government seem to be obsessed with killing wildlife, the hunting with dogs ban has been "relaxed",which means farmers can flush out foxes with dogs then shoot them, that is unless the dogs het the fox first I guess
> Evil b------s Cameron!!


:biggrin::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bordie said:


> :biggrin::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


Oh Bordie, you bad boy :hand:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This Government are beyond contempt! They know theres a good chance of losing a free vote so theyre going to repeal it by the back door by playing the 'poor farmer' card because they know the 'rabid hunter card wont get any sympathy!

Its well proved fox hunting plays no part in fox control! 'Fox control' is just more pro hunt lies to make it appear justifiable. 


When they've wiped out the badger population, fox numbers will increase. I predict they will then use this as an excuse to relax the hunting ban everywhere.  


,


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> They are gorgeous and part of our countryside: however, at my last yard, there was one that kept coming into the stables and trying to get the miniature lambs in spring. Should the farmer have jsut left it to carry on terrorising the newborns and causing miscarriages of the still pregnant ewes?


Then that was a problem one.no probs with it being shot at all but flushing out with dogs means going anywhere where there are foxes , taking dogs and...........oops, dogs ripped it up didn't get a chance to shoot it.never mind...lets go find another one.

I am sure the problem one on your yard was seen off one way or another anyway.

Its heartbreaking seeing part grown lambs having their backsides ripped off and they are still alive...just....or being completely taken.

It would be interesting doing a national survey and asking just how much of a problem foxes are.

We have had lambs killed.we had too many foxes so some were shot......that was about 20 years ago, never had to do it since.

Had poultry taken...only at night time and only on the days I was late getting home and so not shutting them up before dark.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard it on the news this morning, but I am sure one of the national papers will have it
Also farmers been illegally gassing badgers for years with exhaust fumes, sorry don't have a link to that either, but that was on a link on facebook, from a newspaper


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jaycee05 said:


> I heard it on the news this morning, but I am sure one of the national papers will have it
> *Also farmers been illegally gassing badgers for years with exhaust fumes, sorry don't have a link to that either, but that was on a link on facebook, from a newspaper*


*
*
something i honestly don't wish to look up


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think farmers should invest in using livestock guarding breeds, or llamas. I believe this has been successful in the States, which have bigger predators than we do, so no reason why it couldn't work here. But then, that would mean there'd be no excuse to reintroduce this 'sport', & the Tories need the votes of people who get their rocks off (or make money out of) killing things, cos I doubt anyone else will vote for them.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I think llamas are an excellent idea and know of 1 farmer who tried this. Llama was so protective of the sheep, he attacked dogs, bt men, ramblers.in fact, if it moved near "his" sheep, he ran after it.

It became known as the burglar a llama.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lilythepink said:


> I think llamas are an excellent idea and know of 1 farmer who tried this. Llama was so protective of the sheep, he attacked dogs, bt men, ramblers.in fact, if it moved near "his" sheep, he ran after it.
> 
> It became known as the burglar a llama.


We walked past a field full today, lovely animals in a rainbow of different colours, if I had enough land I'd just have to have some


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

It is so wrong.

#stopthecull #badgermonday. they are trending on twitter. People are furious


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> I heard it on the news this morning, but I am sure one of the national papers will have it
> Also farmers been illegally gassing badgers for years with exhaust fumes, sorry don't have a link to that either, but that was on a link on facebook, from a newspaper


14 farmers openly admitted it to Sky news, so highly likely just the tip of the iceberg! According to Dom Dyer police are investigating now > http://brianmay.com/downloads/BBC_3counties_radio_dominic_dyer_with_ian_lee_10102013.mp3



simplysardonic said:


> I think farmers should invest in using livestock guarding breeds, or llamas. I believe this has been successful in the States, which have bigger predators than we do, so no reason why it couldn't work here. But then, that would mean there'd be no excuse to reintroduce this 'sport', & the Tories need the votes of people who get their rocks off (or make money out of) killing things, cos I doubt anyone else will vote for them.


and if farmers have a rogue fox as if theyre going to wait for the hunt to come along! 'pest control' my ass!



tinamary said:


> It is so wrong.
> 
> #stopthecull #badgermonday. they are trending on twitter. People are furious


and they're getting more furious by the day! I imagine you've already heard the cull in glos has failed. To kill the badgers its cost £2200 per animal.. & they want to break all their own criteria and extend the cull for 8 more weeks! unbelievable

Theres another march for the badgers in Derby on the 26th Tina, we're going. Dominic Dyer is speaking again, hes been fantastic throughout this fiasco hasn't he

March Against The Badger Cull | Mid Derbyshire Badger Group


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I will be there. 
I was at a council meeting last night where they were voting whether to vaccinate in cheshire. The chamber was filled and I had to watch on the tv in the foyer. I took my dogs and they behaved impeccably. We have to wait now and see what happens.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You've always been allowed to flush with dogs

Hunting Act 2004

This is just more propaganda


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> im looking for a link to, all im finding on google is they could be relaxing it, or will be :|
> 
> Fox hunting ban could be relaxed to allow a pack of hounds to flush out the animals - Mirror Online
> 
> *insert a swear word and angry faces*


:lol::lol::lol:

Bit of accurate reporting there.........I'm not going to point out the stupidity of that piece. Find out for yourselves


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> You've always been allowed to flush with dogs
> 
> Hunting Act 2004
> 
> This is just more propaganda


Taken from your link >>The third condition is that the stalking or flushing out does not involve the use of more than two dogs.

Cameron want to weaken this part of the hunting bill by allowing a full pack of dogs to be used.

Its not propaganda when its a fact Rona.

/


----------

